# Expired passport at checkpoints?



## cepheus (Oct 29, 2015)

Will they accept an expired passport at the checkpoints or will you get arrested/kicked out of the country? Anybody ever had this experience?

Also I've seen mentioned several times 'INM documents' that you can use in place of a passport -- what are those and how do you get them? 

This is for travel near the San Diego border (TJ/Rosarito etc)

Thanks


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

You will probably be denied entry.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why would anyone try to use an expired...anything?
Why not getting a new passport instead?
Or is it just for the fun of discussion?


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

Never seen a checkpoint in Tijuana or Rosarito asking for passports or immigration docs. (edit: crossing on foot they are now checking passports at San Ysidro so I guess that might fit in OP definition of checkpoint. then, arrested no but denied entry yes)

In order to get your 'INM documents' (Mexican residence documents), you need a current US passport.

Anyway, I am sure there is more to your request. 

One question --- why don't you just go to the Tijuana consulate and get a new passport or go to San Diego and get one at the passport office? Save you a lot of self inflicted grief worrying about not having a current passport.

If I were a betting man, I'd think the OP is making a mad dash south of the border.


----------



## cepheus (Oct 29, 2015)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> You will probably be denied entry.


No you guys misunderstood me. I was asking about routine checkpoints just driving around in Mexico. Sometimes when driving from Rosarito to TJ, for example, there will be a checkpoint setup and you have to show documents. I'm asking what those police/soldiers will do if you hand them an expired passport.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cepheus said:


> No you guys misunderstood me. I was asking about routine checkpoints just driving around in Mexico. Sometimes when driving from Rosarito to TJ, for example, there will be a checkpoint setup and you have to show documents. I'm asking what those police/soldiers will do if you hand them an expired passport.


Let's do this exercise:
Think about the worst case scenario.....that is what might happen


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Last I heard to get a Tourist FMM you need a minimum of 6 moths left on your passport. No FMM and you may sit in jail on your way to the border


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

soylent_green said:


> If I were a betting man, I'd think the OP is making a mad dash south of the border.


Sounds like it.


----------

